# L3.58 software experiences/bugs



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

L358 is being released to address issues for new installations. It will only be downloaded to receivers installed from 6/1 and onward.

New installs that get L3.58 please use this thread to discuss your experiences and/or bugs. Everyone else please continue to discuss your experiences and issues in the L3.57 thread.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

This makes things perfectly clear.  Would it be safe to say that the new installs get the fixes and we get what we got?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

boylehome said:


> This makes things perfectly clear.  Would it be safe to say that the new installs get the fixes and we get what we got?


No, my guess is there was something wrong with new installs taking L357 initially so they fixed that one issue and released L358. Sounds like they will still get to expierence the same bugs the rest of us have, until a new full phase release comes out to address them for everyone.


----------



## thomas_d92 (Nov 29, 2004)

I tried to activate my 622 two weeks ago and it could not find the software. It took about five hard reboots and many soft reboots. After five hours of trying to download the software the csr gave up and sent me another unit. I decided to try a few more times and after another unit was shipped it down loaded and has not misfired once since that. There is a problem with activating new units .


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

thomas_d92 said:


> I tried to activate my 622 two weeks ago and it could not find the software. It took about five hard reboots and many soft reboots. After five hours of trying to download the software the csr gave up and sent me another unit. I decided to try a few more times and after another unit was shipped it down loaded and has not misfired once since that. There is a problem with activating new units .


Exactly the same with my 2nd unit. The unopened replacement is shipping back to Dish tomorrow. I was able to get it fully operational while still on the phone with the HD Tech during activation (several self-resets, soft resets, hard resets, etc), he said he was sending out a replacement just in case the unit continued to have problems. His exact words were, "worst case, you ship it back, but you will have it in 2 days if you need it."


----------



## bluescat (Apr 28, 2006)

Obviously the HDMI issue has not been addressed. I received a new HDMI/DMI cable today and tried it after losing that connection with my initial HDMI/DMI connection 2 weeks after my 5-14 install of my 622.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

bluescat said:


> Obviously the HDMI issue has not been addressed. I received a new HDMI/DMI cable today and tried it after losing that connection with my initial HDMI/DMI connection 2 weeks after my 5-14 install of my 622.


Did you receive L358? As discussion here is for L358 per moderator.


Rob Glasser said:


> L358 is being released to address issues for new installations. It will only be downloaded to receivers installed from 6/1 and onward.
> 
> New installs that get L3.58 please use this thread to discuss your experiences and/or bugs. Everyone else please continue to discuss your experiences and issues in the L3.57 thread.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Lets keep the posts here to L.358 discussion. If you are on L3.57, post experiences there.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

I received my second 622 yesterday, I had no problems in activating it and it received the L358 load. Also when I called in to activate, the CSR (in Virginia) did not hesitate in doing the activation even though I had a scheduled install, she said she would just cancel the install for me since it was not needed.

To early to tell if there are any changes or differences between my L357 and L358 units. BTW, the new units serial number ends with an E, my first unit ends with a C.


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

I received a replacement unit on 6/1. When it tried to download the software, it was just hung at acquiring satellite signal. I waited over 30 minutes and finally decided to ignore the message that says "DO NOT POWER OFF or UNPLUG until finished". I did a front panel reset and then the software downloaded right away. I didn't notice anything different in the menus from L357.


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

Just bought a 2nd 622 (from eBay, of all places..), just did the activation, and it did receive L3.58, to my amazement, the HDMI port is working on my Vizio P42HDTV, so maybe they did address the HDMI issue with this release... I still have the other 622 and 211 where the HDMI ports do not work..

Mitch


----------



## bluescat (Apr 28, 2006)

mitch672 said:


> Just bought a 2nd 622 (from eBay, of all places..), just did the activation, and it did receive L3.58, to my amazement, the HDMI port is working on my Vizio P42HDTV, so maybe they did address the HDMI issue with this release... I still have the other 622 and 211 where the HDMI ports do not work..
> 
> Mitch


Thanks Mitch


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Just activated yesterday. CC is problematic to say the least. I have a Dish contact in Virginia who helped me with the CC problem with the 921. Contacted her today. I'm going to take some screen shots and document all the problems in detail and send her the info. Hopefully it will help. I'm trying to stay away from Dish CSR's on this. Just from reading through this forum, many here have called Dish about the CC problems with the 622. The CSR I spoke with yesterday told me that they have no complaints or CC related issues on file. Enough said.
Here is another problem that I was looking for some input on. My multimedia photo slide show does not seem to be working. Followed all instructions. Plugged my camera via USB to the 622. It recognized the camera and transferred all pictures as instructed. Went to my pictures, selected the file I just transferred, and selected play. Unit just hangs up at that point. The only way to get out of that screen is to press the cancel button on the remote. After a couple of attempts the 622 just totally locked and rebooted. tried again, same result. Front panel reboot, same result. Also another secondary bug related to this is that the CC color turns to magenta and stays that way after the unsuccessful attempts to access my pictures. The CC menu will not allow me to make changes. The only way I can get the CC back to where I want it is to do a reboot. Anybody having problems similar to this?


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, after powering down the TV and then turning it back on, no more HDMI 

Back to component on 622 #2, its definitly software related, since it worked initially, until the set was turned off, then when powered back on, no worky. Are you listenng Dish Network?

Mitch



mitch672 said:


> Just bought a 2nd 622 (from eBay, of all places..), just did the activation, and it did receive L3.58, to my amazement, the HDMI port is working on my Vizio P42HDTV, so maybe they did address the HDMI issue with this release... I still have the other 622 and 211 where the HDMI ports do not work..
> 
> Mitch


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Odd.....I've had my 622 since the beginning. I noticed today that I am on 3.58. I thought only NEW installs got this.

So far, I see no change. In fact, I've already encountered serious studder. Skip BACK Button remedied the matter. (Nothing new)


----------



## mitchelw151 (Nov 17, 2005)

I had problems with my first 622 that I got about 2 months ago, so finally today a tech replaced the old box with a new one. It has the new software, however now my HDMI does not work and it worked on the older box. Reading other comments, can I safely say that this maybe a bug with the software?


----------



## Tool408 (Dec 8, 2003)

L358 is not ONLY for new installs...


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

I installed my 2nd 622 today. This one replaces a 501. Much smoother and quicker install than the downstairs 622. Only hangup was that it took forever to authorize. Haven't had it long enough to have problems.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Interestingly, since I reset the menu to FACTORY DEFAULTS after the last power reset, everything is much better. I did go in again, of course, and set up my preferences.. ... fingers still crossed...I had seen this suggested once on a forum..(maybe this one?)..not sure why it should work.. time will tell


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I was watching TV1 tonight (FNC channel 205). Remote wasn't in hand. Picture suddenly started to studder. Before I could reach for the remote to hit the SKIP BACK button, the 622 blanked out and decided to reboot all by itself.

This NEVER happenned beforel. When will a real release with actual fixes appear?????


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

Got replacement 622. Got version D, but was hoping for E, thinking maybe E had some new firmware. After download, got a screen that said to call in to Authorize. When tech tried to authorize the set, it would not move off of the Authorize screen. Finally, she had me do another Check Switch (I had already done one in the setup sequence). Once that was done, all moved along and EPG downloaded. Cannot see any change in day-to-day operation with L358.


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

What's odd is that my 622 lost video on 6-1-06, and I was using HDMI. It would also power itself off, and when it rebooted it took about 5 min for audio to start playing but I never had video. I assume the firware killed it because it's been working fine for 2 months. I called Dish to report the problem, and I received a new replacement 622 rev. "E" (my last one was "D"). After I hooked it up and ran a check switch the software download started, and then I called in to activate. I noticed that the the L358 firmware was loaded. So far so good.......


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Again today I turn on the TV to find the video studdering effect. This time it's on TV2 in SD. This has definitely increased with L358 as nothing else has changed on my end. I'm starting tio wonder if I should call in to request a replacement. Never had much luck replacing the 811s. I fear the same results.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Has anyone heard if Dish is actively trying to solve this stuttering problem? A bit back I did get a request to send addiitonal info to Dish but I never heard back.

Here was the request from Dish:
----------------------
Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in the DISH Network. The dishquality email box is received by the Quality Assurance department; we only handle picture quality issues. However, we would like to introduce you to one or our employees, J--- S---- He is currently gathering some information on the 622 from customers. We were wondering if you would be willing to help us gather this information. If you would kindly answer the following questions along with the attached document, and return this email to him at [email protected] that would be greatly appreciated.

1. Does this happen only on local programming?? i.e. news, soaps,etc..

2. If this is on a local channel, what affiliate? i.e. ABC, NBC, CBS..

3. Is it only on HD?

4. Does this happen on DVR events or live programming?

5. When did the issue first appear? Or worsen?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes.. Dish is working actively on the video jitters. I believe Mark made a post a while back in this regard.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

moman19 said:


> Odd.....I've had my 622 since the beginning. I noticed today that I am on 3.58. I thought only NEW installs got this.
> 
> So far, I see no change. In fact, I've already encountered serious studder. Skip BACK Button remedied the matter. (Nothing new)


My 622 was initially installed back on February 25th. I just checked and, like you, I now have version 3.58 of the software.

I noticed that the stuttering audio went away with 3.57, but I haven't noticed any other changes since then. Since I don't know when I got 3.58, I'll have to see if I notice anything new. Everything has worked perfectly for the past few days, except for the problem with dropped OTA scheduled events, so as of now that's my only complaint.

Larry
SF


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

My 622 was installed today, revD. HDMI worked out of the box. Hooked it to the dish and it updated to 3.58. HDMI immediately went black. This definitely sounds like a software problem.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

gnm313 said:


> My 622 was installed today, revD. HDMI worked out of the box. Hooked it to the dish and it updated to 3.58. HDMI immediately went black. This definitely sounds like a software problem.


State what type of device you're connected to. It might be of some assistance to the E* engineers who lurk on this site in search of feedback. I can only assume it's a compatibility issue with your set I've had several issues with my 622 (audio sync & video studdering) but the HDMI is rock solid. Come to think of it: I used to lose audio (via HDMI) on occasion but that issue went away (I think!) with 357 or 358.


----------



## j_nolesfan (May 2, 2006)

I'm on 358 now. I've been using HDMI since day one, May 26th. I think 358 started some HDMI problems for me too. I'm not using HDMI for audio but I've had situations where the video signal goes black on a channel but the menu and info button still display information. The only thing that fixed it was a power off and on (warm boot). I haven't had to resort to unplugging the power yet. I've also noticed the stuttering video. I'm hooked up over a 35' HDMI cable to an HP PL4260N plasma. 

One other thing I've noticed (this is my first ever Sat receiver) is that on occasion, I'll get macro blocking that is obviously originating from the source (receiver, satellite, or signal problem) and not due to my equipment. In an hour, it might happen three or four times. Should I call and have it re-aimed? Is this a normal occurrence for satellite TV?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s Jeff

Do you get the macro blocking on one channel or is it on all stations? What is your signal strength on your Dishes? If you are seeing this mainly on your HD Dish locals or any of the recently added HD channels I would say it might be normal. If you are seeing it across the board on all channels or on channels other than your HD locals you might have marginal signal. 

I have my HD Dish locals on 129 and I see the macroblocking about 2 times an hour on average I would say and they incidents are very brief.


----------



## j_nolesfan (May 2, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> :welcome_s Jeff
> 
> Do you get the macro blocking on one channel or is it on all stations? What is your signal strength on your Dishes? If you are seeing this mainly on your HD Dish locals or any of the recently added HD channels I would say it might be normal. If you are seeing it across the board on all channels or on channels other than your HD locals you might have marginal signal.
> 
> I have my HD Dish locals on 129 and I see the macroblocking about 2 times an hour on average I would say and they incidents are very brief.


I have noticed it most memorably on Rave, even during playack of DVR recordings which confirms my belief that it's either signal or receiver or upstream. I've seen some on other channels but I would say that most of the time it is an HD channel. We can't get HD locals where I am. In fact, that lawsuit might end HD locals for everyone. I use an OTA setup to get all of my locals quite well. I'm not sure where to view signal strength for the dish. Of course, the OTA signal meter comes up with the info menu for each OTA channel.
Thanks for the info,
Jeff


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

Only problem I have so far is lip sink off on San Francisco KGOHD unwatchable, KGO sd ok, can't get OTA.


----------



## jordanb05 (Jun 14, 2006)

After a while my 622 will just go into a black screen and the audio will be extremely scratchy all i can see if a black screen with a tiny bit of snow....is this a new problem? (component)


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

j_nolesfan said:


> I have noticed it most memorably on Rave, even during playack of DVR recordings which confirms my belief that it's either signal or receiver or upstream.


Most likely a signal issue with 129. RAVE is on 129 and one of the channels I have the most problems with. I think it's on Transponder 30, along wtih HDNews and KungFu if I remember corrrectly. Transponder 30 is the transponder I have the most issues with. It seems to have the lowest signal strength and the most signal drop when 129 is expierencing it's 'issues' every 30 - 45 minutes. Lower transponders tend to do better, while the higher ones tend to have issues. i.e StarzHD is only transponder 10 and I haven't lost signal on it yet while watching a movie.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> Most likely a signal issue with 129. RAVE is on 129 and one of the channels I have the most problems with. I think it's on Transponder 30, along wtih HDNews and KungFu if I remember corrrectly. Transponder 30 is the transponder I have the most issues with. It seems to have the lowest signal strength and the most signal drop when 129 is expierencing it's 'issues' every 30 - 45 minutes. Lower transponders tend to do better, while the higher ones tend to have issues. i.e StarzHD is only transponder 10 and I haven't lost signal on it yet while watching a movie.


Exact same symptoms here in the Midwest. This is why I swung my 300 Dish back to 61.5.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

moman19 said:


> State what type of device you're connected to. It might be of some assistance to the E* engineers who lurk on this site in search of feedback. I can only assume it's a compatibility issue with your set I've had several issues with my 622 (audio sync & video studdering) but the HDMI is rock solid. Come to think of it: I used to lose audio (via HDMI) on occasion but that issue went away (I think!) with 357 or 358.


 It's a brand new revD receiver. Lost HDMI the second it updated to L358


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I reconnected my component connection as I also lost HDMI with this release. If it is not fixed in the next release, it is going to get replaced.... SJ


I have my 622 connected to a DVDO VP30 scaler/switcher - it is loosing the connection to this device (which connects to my projector). Never had an issue before with the 622 or 942 using the exact same setup.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

gnm313 said:


> It's a brand new revD receiver. Lost HDMI the second it updated to L358


I think he was asking what kind of TV you were connecting your 622 to.


----------



## abricko (Mar 1, 2006)

I got it this morning, I have an "A" unit which I've had since early Feb so far I don't notice much difference, except this was the first morning in over a week I was able to turn on the 622 and not see a frozen frame or black screen (missing the floating press select to continue screen saver). 

The funny thing is the DVR still records in this *frozen* state, i do a soft reboot and the unit comes back online and i'm missing only 5 minutes of the soccer game (i've been waiting to reboot until halftime).

I firmly believe our video issues have a lot to do with excessive heat (it's been hot here in socal the last few weeks) and that's when my problems have increased... 

I think the 622 lacks proper cooling design (that fan only runs when i reboot and for a few seconds) and I know that Hard Drive is pretty hot and so is that broadcomm decoder chip is also. That chip needs a heatsink and fan attached to it (like the bios on the fancy ASUS mobos). I've added laptop cooling under the receiver which has brought down temps and I can actually touch the case and not feel like my hand will be burnt, but still there needs to be better circulation into and out of the 622, at least turn that fan on to the lowest possible setting when the temp rises above 110.


----------



## dude2 (May 28, 2006)

I got 3.58 in my B model 622 last night. Still had video sync problems today. Not sure what 3.58 is for. A reboot will fix the audio sync problem so it is reboot on a daily basis.


----------



## awardtec (Jun 18, 2006)

New DIsh customer. Just defected from DirecTV. Brand-new 622, software L358, and *no* HDMI from the get-go with Sony Qualia 006 TV. My installer had just pulled another 622 from a recent installation where the HDMI quit working (also has 358 software). As a newbie here, does anyone know generally how long it takes DIsh to work out problems like this? It's disappointing to have a new installation and to be unable to use HDMI, and to be forced to use the lower-quality comp. video connection. I generally love the DIsh system compared to DirecTV, but this is a bummer.


----------

